# Is Crepe Myrtle okay for goats to eat?



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone seen their goats eat crepe myrtle tree leaves and be okay? I don't see it on Fias Farm's list.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats love them! But of course I don't want them eating them since they are part of our landscaping. I am always chasing them off!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Crepe Myrtle is non-toxic to all species.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

